#ubuntu-us-la 2010-11-29
<Robdgreat> bye Starhero
#ubuntu-us-la 2010-12-03
<Robdgreat> BOOM
<boomer> itsame
<Robdgreat> wb
<Robdgreat> hey K_Sam
<Robdgreat> ok.
